# Forza horizon 3 Xbox Key auf PC aktivieren



## PCGH_Willi (29. September 2016)

Servus, 

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage auf Horizon 3 bezogen: kann ich einfach nen Xbox Key kaufen und den beislielsweise im store auf dem pc aktivieren und dann einfach am pc spielen? (da es die Keys für Xbox schon für teils 30€ gibt  und ich obendrein kein Paypal zur verfügung hab. 

wäre top, wenn mir wer helfen könnt.  

MfG: Willi


----------



## blautemple (29. September 2016)

Guck noch mal genau hin. Das sind meistens keine Keys sondern Accounts 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. September 2016)

ok aber macht doch im prinzip auch keinen unterschied oder nicht? auf meinem store acc hab ich ja nix wenn ich die mail adresse einfach ändern kann ist die sache soch dann auch gegessen oder net?


----------



## DKK007 (29. September 2016)

Accounts dürfen normalerweise nicht weiterverkauft werden.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. September 2016)

gibt aber scheinbar sehr viele stores die das machen... :/ also was soll ich machen? riskieren und einen kaufen oder irgendwie nen weg finden ne normale kopie zu bekommen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. September 2016)

microwilli schrieb:


> gibt aber scheinbar sehr viele stores die das machen... :/ also was soll ich machen? riskieren und einen kaufen oder irgendwie nen weg finden ne normale kopie zu bekommen?



Solange die das Spiel Digital auf der Xbox gekauft haben, kannst du es auch für den PC nutzen. Musst du mal Nachfragen.


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

Wer kein Paypal hat (wie ich), kann's bei Amazon kaufen. Die verhökern richtige Keys.


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. September 2016)

Mooooment mal: im Sammlethread wurde mir gesagt dass ich eine retail Xbox Version nicht am PC zocken kann?!


----------



## Isrian (30. September 2016)

Geht auch nicht. Brauchst 'ne digitale Kopie.

Wie die hier z.B.: Forza Horizon 3 : Ultimate [Xbox One/Windows 10 PC - Download Code]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Luap_X (4. Oktober 2016)

Falls du dir einen Account über so eine Seite besorgst, würde ich vorsichtig sein.
Es ist kein Problem sich mit diesem Account in der Windows10 App anzumelden. 
Jedoch kann es sein, dass du das Spiel nicht in der Bibliothek der XBOX App findest, da der Key für z.B. Forza zwar über den Account gekauft wurde, jedoch nur für den amerikanischen Markt zugelassen ist.
Dann haste zwar den Account aber kein Game.


----------



## blautemple (4. Oktober 2016)

Luap_X schrieb:


> Falls du dir einen Account über so eine Seite besorgst, würde ich vorsichtig sein.
> Es ist kein Problem sich mit diesem Account in der Windows10 App anzumelden.
> Jedoch kann es sein, dass du das Spiel nicht in der Bibliothek der XBOX App findest, da der Key für z.B. Forza zwar über den Account gekauft wurde, jedoch nur für den amerikanischen Markt zugelassen ist.
> Dann haste zwar den Account aber kein Game.



Nope. es gibt keine Länderspezifischen Codes. Jeder Code aus Amerika o.ä. lässt sich in Deutschland benutzen.
Empfehlen würde ich es trotzdem nicht, das vorher angesprochene ändern der Mail Adresse des Accounts ist nämlich soweit ich weiß nicht gestattet...


----------



## ak1504 (14. Oktober 2016)

Das und Accounts generell zu verkaufen ist illegal... Zudem werden die Games rasch aus dem eigenen entfernt und somit hat man weil man geizig ist Geld verloren... Gute Spiele verdienen Vollpreis zu zahlen..!


----------



## Calderon00 (20. Oktober 2016)

FH3 ist da genau das Gegenteil. Läuft wie auf nem PC um die Jahrtausendwende und dann noch die Crashes etc.

An sich ist das Spiel wirklich genial aber alles drum herum ist der letzte Müll und nach wie vor ne Beta (mit dem neusten Patch)


----------



## Ion (20. Oktober 2016)

Calderon00 schrieb:


> FH3 ist da genau das Gegenteil. Läuft wie auf nem PC um die Jahrtausendwende und dann noch die Crashes etc.


Lief bei mir auf einer 980Ti in 4K mit 2xMSAA und Ultra Details flüssig und durchgehend mit 40FPS ohne Abstürze in über 30 Spielstunden. Weiß nicht was du hast.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. Oktober 2016)

bei mir liefs mit nem fx 8350 @ stock und ner r9 270 auf low in 1080p mit zwischen 30 und 55 fps und hab eigentlich keine probleme gehabt


----------



## Calderon00 (21. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Lief bei mir auf einer 980Ti in 4K mit 2xMSAA und Ultra Details flüssig und durchgehend mit 40FPS ohne Abstürze in über 30 Spielstunden. Weiß nicht was du hast.



Schau dir einfach mal bei reddit und den offical forums mal die Threads an und du wirst bescheid wissen


----------

